# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > گفتگو: آیا نرم افزاری برای تبدیل کردن معادله به فایل MathML وجود داره؟

## vincent7643

سلام

من باید یک سری معدلات طولانی را بصورت فایل MathML (content presentation NOT markup در بیارم. آیا کسی می تونه نرم افزاری را در این زمینه معرفی کنه.
ممنون

----------

